# Ballast calculator



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

A new used acqusition truck and plow, anyone know of a reliable ballast calaculator? 
Looks like all the manufacturers pulled theirs off sites...


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

gafred;1564946 said:


> A new used acqusition truck and plow, anyone know of a reliable ballast calaculator?
> Looks like all the manufacturers pulled theirs off sites...


I used the recommended ballast from my plow site.

What type of truck?

What plow are you using?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

gafred;1564946 said:


> A new used acqusition truck and plow, anyone know of a reliable ballast calaculator?
> Looks like all the manufacturers pulled theirs off sites...


800 lbs .


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

2000 F350 4x4 V10 gas, Meyers 8'6" poly plow (older style).

I plan to put all the weight in a fab'd box behind rear tires.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I have 640 lbs against the tailgate of my GMC 2500 and never run out of traction. I like to plow in 2wd whenever possible, just to save 4WD wear and tear.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Never used any and never had a problem.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The key is to not go over your GVWR. Take your truck with plow and a full tank of fuel, and all the crap that you will be carrying around with you, to a scale, and WITH YOU IN IT, weight it. Subtract that number from the GVWR to get your MAXIMUM ballast amount. Anything between ZERO and THAT is a **legal** ballast weight. Center the weight over your rear axle as or if needed.

Actual use of ballast may or may not be useful, depending on your vehicle, tires, application, and conditions. Add more ballast IF you need more traction. Don't put more ballast than you need. Always make sure that whatever ballast you use is SECURE and SAFE. If some dipsh*t crashes you, bad ballast will become projectiles and could KILL YOU. Loose bricks are BAD/DANGEROUS ballast. Strapped down sand bags are GREAT ballast.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Jason, It will be a poured block of cement that will have bolt down points in it so no projectile here.

Just looking for the right formula so I only do this once, it will be behind the rear axle fender well area so I am trying to calculate in the leverage effect.

thanks for the info,,,,,,,,,


----------

